# Spectre



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2015)

Off to see Spectre tomorrow afternoon in Leicester square courtesy of a friend who worked on the film.:clap:

I do like a good Bond film but I'm old school and think that the films in the recent years don't live up to classics of yesteryear. 

The best Bond for me was Roger Moore, some of his humour and innuendo is legendary and has been lacking in many Bond films since.  Hard to pick a favourite Bond film but The Spy Who Loved Me is right up there.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Off to see Spectre tomorrow afternoon in Leicester square courtesy of a friend who worked on the film.:clap:

I do like a good Bond film but I'm old school and think that the films in the recent years don't live up to classics of yesteryear. 

The best Bond for me was Roger Moore, some of his humour and innuendo is legendary and has been lacking in many Bond films since.  Hard to pick a favourite Bond film but The Spy Who Loved Me is right up there.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear God, Moore was OK in the first one or two, but it became laughable (in every sense except the one intended) by the end. More like Carry On Spying. Ian Fleming would have been spinning in his grave.

Connery is Bond, but Daniel Craig is giving him a run for his money.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2015)

Recent bond films have been superb with prob Solace being the poorest 

Connery and Moore were both ok - they were decent but cheesy 

Enjoyed the Brosnan years but think Craig in Casino Royale and Skyfall was very good


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a bit of cheese and the films shouldn't be taken too seriously. The recent ones have lost some of that IMO. Its what helps to make a film a Bond film.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Nothing wrong with a bit of cheese and the films shouldn't be taken too seriously. The recent ones have lost some of that IMO. Its what helps to make a film a Bond film.
		
Click to expand...

But the recent films are more akin to the books 

It's more relevant in current society , more gripping and spectacular with more thought into the character development - they are all connected and better adapted storylines


----------



## richy (Oct 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the recent films are more akin to the books 

It's more relevant in current society , more gripping and spectacular with more thought into the character development - they are all connected and better adapted storylines
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 

How can you knock someone out or kill them by twisting their arm or chopping them gently on the back of the neck?

Bond choking that guy out after falling down several flights of stairs in Casino Royal Was proper!!


----------



## MrBrightside (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll think i'll pop along with the Mrs to watch it at the cinema, we enjoy the bond films on the telly so why not.

More importantly, how good does Monica Belluci at 50yrs old; wow.


----------



## Astraeus (Oct 24, 2015)

Very much looking forward to this.  I have loved Daniel Craig as Bond having never really enjoyed any of the previous iterations.

The missus won employee of the month last month and was rewarded with free cinema vouchers so we'll be putting them to good use next week.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Nothing wrong with a bit of cheese and the films shouldn't be taken too seriously. The recent ones have lost some of that IMO. Its what helps to make a film a Bond film.
		
Click to expand...

They were only cheesy because Moore just wasn't credible as a tough killer. In an era when you have so many good authentic TV shows, Bond can't be only slightly more plausible than Johnny English (which was also, curiously, written by the recent Bond screenwriters).


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 24, 2015)

I prefer the rougher, tougher, edgier Bond that the Craig incarnation brings, ok the fluffyness of Moore had its place, but lacked credibility IMO .

You can't compare Connery to Craig, different eras , I like both , but possibly Craig edges it, 
Thought Skyfall was superb , watched it on itv last night, can't wait to see spectre 
Like the theme song by Sam Smith too, even though it sounds like a very tough song to sing.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I prefer the rougher, tougher, edgier Bond that the Craig incarnation brings, ok the fluffyness of Moore had its place, but lacked credibility IMO .

You can't compare Connery to Craig, different eras , I like both , but possibly Craig edges it, 
Thought Skyfall was superb , watched it on itv last night, can't wait to see spectre 
Like the theme song by Sam Smith too, even though it sounds like a very tough song to sing.
		
Click to expand...

Watch the Graham Norton show on catchup. It was on last night and Sam Smith sang it extremely well.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 24, 2015)

Craig as bond not for me ,the bloke plays it with a broom handle shoved where the sun dont shine ,takes himself far too serious ,even Sean put a bit of humour in it ,Brosnan had it about right.
I will not be expecting to be entertained with the new movie.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 24, 2015)

I go to the cinema at the most once a year for Bond, Mission Impossible or Die Hard films. Looks like Bond this year!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2015)

Enjoyed Moore over Connery but think Brosnan is the best there's been. Find Craig a bit to deadpan and serious


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 24, 2015)

The Bourne films caused the bond movies to up their game or become mostly irrelevant. Good to set that with Mendes directing them they have become great films as they needed to move in the direction they have.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Watch the Graham Norton show on catchup. It was on last night and Sam Smith sang it extremely well.
		
Click to expand...

And Naomi Harris was looking particularly HOT!!


----------



## paddyc (Oct 24, 2015)

Casino Royale probably my favourite (The Craig one, not the crap NIven one) mind you I dont think that was classed as an official Bond movie??

Brosnan was Ok

Moore in Live and Let Die is up there


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 24, 2015)

Nothing could ever be as bad as "For your eyes only" although "A view to a kill" came close.
Loved "The Living Daylights" as Maryam D'Abo was just hot hot hot.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			The Bourne films caused the bond movies to up their game or become mostly irrelevant. Good to set that with Mendes directing them they have become great films as they needed to move in the direction they have.
		
Click to expand...

But should a Bond film be like a Bourne film? I think not but its a matter of opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			But should a Bond film be like a Bourne film? I think not but its a matter of opinion.
		
Click to expand...

To be current in today's society it should be better and they are. Hence why the recent bonds are so successful


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2015)

paddyc said:



			And Naomi Harris was looking particularly HOT!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Great pins


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 24, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Oh dear God, Moore was OK in the first one or two, but it became laughable (in every sense except the one intended) by the end. More like Carry On Spying. Ian Fleming would have been spinning in his grave.

Connery is Bond, but Daniel Craig is giving him a run for his money.
		
Click to expand...

And that last sentence is exactly what hid says and am not far behind that.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 24, 2015)

I am genuinely excited by the release of this, I can't wait to see it, but my wee girl is 10 on Monday so we have to see hotel Transylvania 2 on Monday !! 
Going to hopefully get the wife there Tuesday to see it, love Bond, books and movies, Craig for me is outstanding, the more I watch the better they get.


----------



## richy (Oct 25, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			But should a Bond film be like a Bourne film? I think not but its a matter of opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Have you read the books?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 25, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			But should a Bond film be like a Bourne film? I think not but its a matter of opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Well the trouble is if you make a film about a scary shark it will be compared to jaws, if you make a film about a world far far away it will be compared to star wars. So once you have a spy movie that sort of redefines the genre like Bourne did, then if you are making an action spy movie in a post Bourne movie going world then you have to be at least as good. 

Personally I think the Bourne films are better, well the last 2 were as Paul Greengrass is a genius director in my book.


----------



## gregers (Oct 25, 2015)

ill wait a week and watch it in the comfort of my own home,


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 25, 2015)

Going on Saturday afternoon. Always thought Connery was the best until Craig came along.Looking forward to Christoph Waltz's performance as the baddie.He never disappoints.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 25, 2015)

Not long back in from London with the wife and kids. Our showing was 3pm at the Odeon, Sam Mendes came onto the stage to say a some thank you's as many of the people that helped with the film were in the crowd. He said that they only finished the film last Saturday!

The opening 20 minutes with the helicopter scene was brilliant.The film had some really nice touches linking back to the earlier bond films and there was a lot more humour with a couple of real laugh out loud moments. Great score, great car chases, less gadgets but it was engaging for the full 2 and a half hours.

You wont be disappointed! :thup:


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 25, 2015)

Booked tickets for Wednesday. Can't wait. Love Craig as bond, be sad to see him call it a day.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2015)

Just booked for Tuesday, looking forward to the film & Mrs BiM looking forward to Daniel Craig. oo:


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 25, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Personally I think the Bourne films are better, well the last 2 were as Paul Greengrass is a genius director in my book.
		
Click to expand...


Bourne 5 currently being filmed in London with Matt Damon... Paul Greengrass directing...


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 26, 2015)

I tend to wait for things like this to hit Netflix in the US. Going to the cinema usually has me stressed out at the folk who can't sit in peace. I'd make an exception for this movie though. Loved Casino Royale but Solace and Skyfall weren't really my cup of tea.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 26, 2015)

Taking my dad to watch it tonight (Bond's the only time he'll go to the pics).

Can't wait!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 26, 2015)

I LOVE BOND . well bond films , still watch any that are on .. Craig to me is what James Bond should be .. Good looking ,Suave, cold, ruthless & effective


----------



## lex! (Oct 26, 2015)

Am in agreement with a previous comment, I like Daniel Craig as Bond and I really enjoyed Casino Royale. But I thought that Solace was nonsense and Skyfall was even worse. We will go and see the new film this week as mrs is a fan.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 26, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			I LOVE BOND . well bond films , still watch any that are on .. Rooter to me is what James Bond should be .. Good looking ,Suave, cold, ruthless & effective
		
Click to expand...

Edited for accuracy..

I want to go see this, but the wife hates bond and i dont want to be that weirdo on his own at the flicks!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 26, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Edited for accuracy..

I want to go see this, but the wife hates bond and i dont want to be that weirdo on his own at the flicks!
		
Click to expand...

How could I have made such a mistake .. 


Note to self  Rooter is Bond ..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 27, 2015)

James Bond wet shaves .............
Oops wrong thread Soz &#128526;


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 27, 2015)

Saw Spectre last night at the Vue in Westfield, nice bottle of wine and some sweeties made it all the more enjoyable.  I thought the film was great, pure entertainment all the way with so many nods to past films it was a real challenge spotting and placing all the 'nods' to the past.  Daniel Craig is a great bond and Ralph Fiennes is settling in well as M.  Go see it you'll love it.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 27, 2015)

Watched it with my Dad last night and we were a bit "hummmmm".  Honestly, I'd give it 3 out of 5.  Too many references to past Bond films.  Too long.  Not a flowing storyline.

Don't get me wrong, Daniel Craig is outstanding as normal, Dave Bautista and Christoph Waltz have great screen presence and they've nicely stepped up M & Q.  It had the potential to be one of the best Bond films going, but I thought it just missed the target.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 27, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Watched it with my Dad last night and we were a bit "hummmmm".  Honestly, I'd give it 3 out of 5.  Too many references to past Bond films.  Too long.  Not a flowing storyline.

Don't get me wrong, Daniel Craig is outstanding as normal, Dave Bautista and Christoph Waltz have great screen presence and they've nicely stepped up M & Q.  It had the potential to be one of the best Bond films going, but I thought it just missed the target.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the references to old films and for me it didn't seem too long (I know as I stayed awake, this is my litmus test for a film :smirk


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just seen it today, loved it, went with open mind, great fight scenes, car chases etc. As a stand alone film, great, would recommend it, good couple of hours, flew by!


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 28, 2015)

lex! said:



			Am in agreement with a previous comment, I like Daniel Craig as Bond and I really enjoyed Casino Royale. But I thought that Solace was nonsense and Skyfall was even worse. We will go and see the new film this week as mrs is a fan.
		
Click to expand...

SKYFALL best bond film ever


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Watched it with my Dad last night and we were a bit "hummmmm".  Honestly, I'd give it 3 out of 5.  Too many references to past Bond films.  Too long.  Not a flowing storyline.

Don't get me wrong, Daniel Craig is outstanding as normal, Dave Bautista and Christoph Waltz have great screen presence and they've nicely stepped up M & Q.  It had the potential to be one of the best Bond films going, but I thought it just missed the target.
		
Click to expand...

i thought it was a bit stop start,kills two blokes takes widow to bed ( she had more clothes on than before they started) says good buy to her and we never see her again,jump to another scene taken from another bond film,big deal made of car,we see it for a few mins,all it needed was for him to stop the bomb at 007 seconds and it would have been complete,


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2015)

In order to stop me from snoring all the way through HID booked 11am seats and it worked, well after 25 minutes of adverts and trailers had been sat through!

I thought the film was superb, great title track and lots of adventure, bits of comedy and everything that a Bond film should be. The longest ever Bond film ( I believe) but the time went quick and I didn't sleep at all. Only downside, the pervading smell of popcorn and rustle of sweet bags!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 29, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			SKYFALL worst bond film ever
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you!

OK, it wasn't actually the worst but was pretty terrible and certainly the worst Daniel Craig one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Fixed that for you!

OK, it wasn't actually the worst but was pretty terrible and certainly the worst Daniel Craig one.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - I thought that universally it was rated the best one ever 

I thought it was brilliant


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 29, 2015)

"Now we know what C stands for....." 

:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - I thought that universally it was rated the best one ever 

I thought it was brilliant
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it first time round but it's not even close to the best one. Too many plot holes and a ludicrously unbelievable villain, even by bond standards. Tried watching it again last week but ended up bored and switching channels. They lost the greater realistic vibe which was the best thing about the first two DC bond movies and made this more like a pierce brosnan era bond. 

I'll probably go and see spectre but fear it'll continue that trend.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 30, 2015)

LÃ©a Seydoux. :whoo:


----------



## banacek303 (Oct 30, 2015)

If it's half as good as Goldfinger, I'll be happy.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 2, 2015)

Well that's 2.5hrs of my life wasted. What a load of dross! Too bity, too many characters coming in then disappearing just as their part was becoming interesting. Too predictable. 

Love Bond films, but hugely disappointed.

Really enjoyed the Pick 'n' Mix, especially the white mice.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Well that's 2.5hrs of my life wasted. What a load of dross! Too bity, too many characters coming in then disappearing just as their part was becoming interesting. Too predictable. 

Love Bond films, but hugely disappointed.

Really enjoyed the Pick 'n' Mix, especially the white mice.
		
Click to expand...

Do you always get tetchy when you can't sleep through a movie Brian??   &#128540;


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 2, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Do you always get tetchy when you can't sleep through a movie Brian??   &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Haha... you don't realise how close to the truth you are! I managed to drift off a couple of times in the first half hour, only to be woken by my little treasure elbowing me.

I have a reputation to uphold. And sleeping through a film is a huge joke amongst my brood.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Haha... you don't realise how close to the truth you are! I managed to drift off a couple of times in the first half hour, only to be woken by my little treasure elbowing me.

I have a reputation to uphold. And sleeping through a film is a huge joke amongst my brood.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. The only two movies that I haven't slept during are, Shrek 2 and Spectre, although for the Bond one we did go to the 11am viewing

When we used to take my son as a lad, HID made me sit in the middle so they could try and keep me awake - it never worked!


----------



## Scott W (Nov 2, 2015)

Enjoyed it a lot as did the whole family, it didn't feel too long...enjoyed the "nods to the past" all the way through...


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 2, 2015)

Meh.  Ranks as the third best of the Daniel Craig movies.

Predictable, uninteresting plot but typically glitzy as per every Bond movie ever.  I think this tried too hard to tie together the threads of what makes Bond, Bond and in doing so lost the ability to tell a good, exciting, unpredictable story within 2 hours.  Give me Skyfall or Casino Royale any day over that.


----------



## lex! (Nov 6, 2015)

Went last night with HID. Rubbish film. Agree with Hobbit, waste of 2.5 hours. I liked Casino Royale but every one of the Bond films have got worse since IMO. Only good scenes were those that involved the Italian widow. Monica, wow! 

They could have just cut and paste the other Bond films made and put those on the screen. Can they really rehash the exploding science lab in the middle of a desert? There was no story. The continuity was ridiculous; one minute he's on a boat in the middle of a freezing lake, the next minute he leaves what looks like an office/lab, and he immediately manages to find an aeroplane to chase down a car. Some really naff and predictable spoken lines.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2015)

Not the best. Thought the villain was weak but I will also give a wow to Monica. Seemed too set piece like, not enough central plot to hold it together. Too many nods to past Bond films that became dull in the end. Most feeble evil lair from any Bond film. Stylish clothes though.

Altogether disappointing. Bring on the Star Wars film.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 6, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Haha... you don't realise how close to the truth you are! I managed to drift off a couple of times in the first half hour, only to be woken by my little treasure elbowing me.

I have a reputation to uphold. And sleeping through a film is a huge joke amongst my brood.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Same here. The only two movies that I haven't slept during are, Shrek 2 and Spectre, although for the Bond one we did go to the 11am viewing

When we used to take my son as a lad, HID made me sit in the middle so they could try and keep me awake - it never worked!
		
Click to expand...


Would seem I am not alone in knowing the beginning and end of every film but not a lot about what happens in between...

Luckily [if I don't get to see film at work] I get in for 'free' these days...


BTW...  Lad saw SPECTRE yesterday and was fairly underwhelmed....


----------



## lex! (Nov 6, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Would seem I am not alone in knowing the beginning and end of every film but not a lot about what happens in between...

Luckily [if I don't get to see film at work] I get in for 'free' these days...


BTW...  Lad saw SPECTRE yesterday and was fairly underwhelmed....
		
Click to expand...

Last film I had a really good kip through was Les Miserables. Got HID elbow in the ribs a couple of times to stop the snoring. Was in the days of Orange half price Wednesdays and we used to go to Pizza Express first, doing 2-4-1 on the same ticket. Spent the saving on a bottle of Chardonnay of which I would consume the greater percentage.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 6, 2015)

lex! said:



			Last film I had a really good kip through was Les Miserables. Got HID elbow in the ribs a couple of times to stop the snoring. Was in the days of Orange half price Wednesdays and we used to go to Pizza Express first, doing 2-4-1 on the same ticket. Spent the saving on a bottle of Chardonnay of which I would consume the greater percentage.
		
Click to expand...

Me and the Mrs were both nodding off at Les Mis.  Oh lordy that thing was boring.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2015)

Les Mis didn't appeal and when I saw clips of Russel Crowe singing I knew I would never agree to see it. My wife went with a friend in the end, life's too short to life through that sort of horror.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 7, 2015)

We went to see this last night.  I was really hoping for more.  I thought Skyfall was great with Javier Bardem as Silva being a real villain.  Lots of underlying menace and darkness about it.  This one just turned into an archetypal Bond film which is a shame as they are now going more for effects (the aircraft chase was just silly) over content.  Individually I still like the central characters but they need to weave a better story around them. 

The worst film I've ever seen at the pictures was "Meet the Spartans" with my two kids.  The only reason we didn't walk out was we were just fascinated to see if it could get any worse.  It did! Thank God it didn't last long.

The worst of the big budget films?  "2012".  I walked out of there and said to my other half that was 3 hours of my life I won't get back.  I'll never watch anything directed by Roland Emmerich again.  I finished up giggling through most of the film (punctuated by elbows from HID) at the "scary", and "last minute close call" moments.


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 7, 2015)

I saw it last night, loved it.
Not as good as Casino Royale but better than QoS and Skyfall for my money.


----------



## Chisteve (Nov 8, 2015)

We watched it last nigHt thought it was great Craig is very good and much darker an menacing than previous bonds

I thought it was much more for adults than children


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 8, 2015)

Saw it last night, with my 3 daughters 21,19,17
We all thoroughly enjoyed it, great action film, loved the nods to previous films but thought that Blofelt was too nice to be a real baddie.

Also all the fuss about a mature Bond girl and she was only in it for 3 minutes

Great film though , classic modern Bond


----------



## Billythefish (Nov 8, 2015)

Chisteve said:



			We watched it last nigHt thought it was great Craig is very good and much darker an menacing than previous bonds

I thought it was much more for adults than children
		
Click to expand...

He is much darker because of a certain Jason Bourne.   Bond needed to up their game after the Bourne films, they needed to let you know that 007 is a killer.  If you compare some of the close quarter combat scenes there are real similarities with Craigs Bond and Damons Bourne. 

We saw it opening night at the Mailbox brum. Tuxedo cocktails champagne and all that.  Was a great night (what i can remember!). But i was really dissapointed with the film. Need to watch it again without the Martinis!


----------



## Snelly (Nov 10, 2015)

I thought it was on a par with all the other Daniel Craig bond films - all pretty rubbish.  

Monica being the one highlight.  A shame that when Mr Craig snogged her, he, according to Camilla Long, looked "like a *camel* trying to retrieve dates from a hanging basket."


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I thought it was on a par with all the other Daniel Craig bond films - all pretty rubbish.  

Monica being the one highlight.  A shame that when Mr Craig snogged her, he, according to Camilla Long, looked "like a *camel* trying to retrieve dates from a hanging basket."

Click to expand...

Finally been to see it and like many came out underwhelmed. I did really like Skyfall and Casino Royale but think that by aiming for a 12 certificate to broaden audience figures killed the best elements of the past films - menace. Overhyped. 

Roll on December 17th but in the meantime I will try and see a Michael Fassbender double (Macbeth & Steve Jobs)


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm not a big Bond fan but having seen it on Sat, I thought it was good fun. Certainly better than walking on the pier in the peeing rain and 50mph winds.


----------



## larmen (Nov 15, 2015)

SPOILER - don't read it you don't want to

I thought it was totally predictable. Everything what I expected to happen happened. And I was worried about it because it turned the whole of the previous Bond movies containing Sprectre or Bloefeld into a vendetta against Bond. The greatest villain of all time does it just to spite a guy who turned out to become a MI6 agent?


----------



## richy (Nov 15, 2015)

Saw it through the week. Pretty poor I thought. Daniel Craig is looking old now and can't really pull off the role anymore. 

I wonder if it's because they aren't Flemings stories that they're becoming so poor?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2015)

I kept on thinking the MI5 baddy was George Osborne.:lol:

Craig getting too old now time for an update.

Good but not a great film. Action scenes were fabulous though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2015)

POTENTIALLY A FURTHER SPOILER









larmen said:



			SPOILER - don't read it you don't want to

I thought it was totally predictable. Everything what I expected to happen happened. And I was worried about it because it turned the whole of the previous Bond movies containing Sprectre or Bloefeld into a vendetta against Bond. The greatest villain of all time does it just to spite a guy who turned out to become a MI6 agent?
		
Click to expand...







Succeeded in missing the main point about why Blofeld hated Bond thenâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## larmen (Nov 15, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			POTENTIALLY A FURTHER SPOILER
Succeeded in missing the main point about why Blofeld hated Bond thenâ€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

I get that, but it makes the whole of the Bond movies, all 20ish of them,seem like it's just a vendetta. In my opinion it diminishes the story line 'a little'.


----------



## Backache (Nov 16, 2015)

richy said:



			Saw it through the week. Pretty poor I thought. Daniel Craig is looking old now and can't really pull off the role anymore. 

I wonder if it's because they aren't Flemings stories that they're becoming so poor?
		
Click to expand...

Thought the action was OK with a slightly weak plot but I enjoyed the film.
One thing is though that though many of the earlier Bond films used titles from the books, virtually none used the stories.


----------



## sandmagnet (Nov 16, 2015)

Was not over impressed with this bond one. Had a lot to live up to after skyfall,but was still better then quantum of solace.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 17, 2015)

I finally got to see it yesterday afternoon and I too am in the bit disappointed camp. There was next to no plot over and above what was needed to tie together what were, admittedly, impressive action set pieces. The whole â€˜super organisation of criminalsâ€™ thing seems far more suited to the Moore or Brosnan Bond films rather than the more gritty image being portrayed in the Craig era. Seems like an effort to transition towards a different style of film that does not really work and does not suit Daniel Craig at all. 
The desert secret base must have been a health and safety nightmare. One valve goes and the whole place blows up. I blame shoddy builders myself. 
Overall, it is a real pity as it could have included some decent thoughts on Government spying and data collection plus the use of drones etc but this all fell away with the introduction of the global super fiend. A wasted opportunity that had a great start with the Mexico set piece but then neither followed that with any plot or character development nor followed it with any better action.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 17, 2015)

Backache said:



			One thing is though that though many of the earlier Bond films used titles from the books, virtually none used the stories.
		
Click to expand...

Can't let this pass, the first five were as close to the books as practicable for a film adaptation (up to OHMSS), the next 5 were 'loosely based'. The rest have certainly not used the source material except for odd little vignettes.

To return to the subject of the current offering, I wasn't particularly impressed, though the production was good enough to keep things ticking along throughout.

I can't really see where it can go now. The 'reinvention/origin' cycle of big film franchises seems to be getting to TM/Callaway timescales. 

Perhaps they could go back to the original timeframe and redo some of them with a nice 1950s vibe with some post war/early cold war themes? Current 'real' events render their attempts to construct 'villains' a bit irrelevant. After all, TV series like MadMen show that there is some mileage in re-examining our recent past to interesting effect.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2016)

Finally got to watch it last night and it's 2 1/2 hours of my life I'll never get back.
Missus and mother in law both fell asleep, I was fighting the zzzz's from an hour in.
It had a few moments but they were few and far between unfortunately, proper bore fest. 
The last 3 have been dreadful IMO.


----------

